
Electric Honeycombs Form When Nature Gets Out of Balance - ezhil
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/04/science/electric-honeycomb.html
======
taneq
It never fails to amaze me how simple iterated rules can generate patterns
that look so deliberately designed.

------
abledon
We still know so __little__ about the workings of the universe, the world, &
the human body. Amazing.

~~~
KGIII
Nature has a preference, for wont of a better word, to certain shapes. Here is
a quickly found link on the subject of hexagons and nature.

[http://nautil.us/issue/35/boundaries/why-nature-prefers-
hexa...](http://nautil.us/issue/35/boundaries/why-nature-prefers-hexagons)

If you blow a bunch of bubbles, those in the middle of the bubble pile will
naturally tend to form into hexagonal shapes. Nature is full of them.

Nature is also full of things like the Fibonacci sequence. It's really quite
fascinating.

But, yes, we still have a lot to learn about the universe. If the science were
complete, we'd no longer need scientists. I think that assuming we know it
all, or even that our understanding is correct, is hubris and vanity.

~~~
icc97
This is the same reason why bees create a hexagonal honeycomb and also I think
the reasoning for the structure in a fly's eye.

------
selimthegrim
If you look closely into the case, the student was mentored by Farida Tahir
and Muhammad Sabih Anwar, who have moved mountains for the cause of promoting
science education in Pakistan.

